
Show HN: Realtime, self-hosted monitoring for Node.js inspired by GitHub Status - rwilinski
https://github.com/RafalWilinski/express-status-monitor
======
JosephRedfern
Off Topic: Your commits are all prefixed with emojis, which is useful when
trying to determine (at a glance) which file was changed with which commit.
Are you choosing your own emojis, or is it automated with a `commit-msg` git
hook?

~~~
guessmyname
Personally, I hate that [1]. Among many trends on the Internet the excessive
use of unnecessary Unicode characters in a log that is supposed to give you an
idea of the progress of a project is certainly... Well, as I said,
unnecessary. I don't know who came up with this idea (was it GitHub's Atom
project?) but every time I find a project on GitHub [2] I immediately start to
judge the author(s) decisions and the seriousness of the project.

I understand that everyone is free to manage their project as they please, and
the following statement will probably affect my career in the future, but I
sincerely hope to never come across a job where my co-workers praise this... I
don't even know how to call it... standard?

Very interesting project nonetheless.

[1] [https://i.imgur.com/Xek7ZVV.png](https://i.imgur.com/Xek7ZVV.png)

[2] Haven't seen this anywhere else.

~~~
exogen
If you just want these to show up on GitHub specifically, you can use the
friendly names like `:ring:`, `:art:`, etc. Then there's no Unicode anywhere
but GitHub will still show the emoji. That's how `atom` committers do it.

~~~
rwilinski
Good idea, didn't know about that.

------
arcatek
It might be a silly question, but have you checked if this module affects
performances and, if so, by how much?

~~~
rwilinski
It all depends on how much data you would like to keep and monitor. If you're
going to keep data let's say for last minute, last hour and last 24 hours (100
data points each) you'll be fine. It will extend base memory footprint by
about 4MB approx basing on my experiments. When it comes to CPU, these
operations are not so expensive and consume up to 0.1% of my Macbook Pro power
(on default settings which are 3 series of 60 datapoints)

------
blakecallens
It would be great for future versions to be modified to support restify and
hapi.

~~~
ziyasal
[https://github.com/ziyasal/hapijs-status-
monitor](https://github.com/ziyasal/hapijs-status-monitor)

------
ericclemmons
Each time we make a dashboard, we model it after GitHub's status page.

This looks fantastic, simple to implement, and, heck, could be hidden behind a
feature flag or auth :)

Great work!

------
ziyasal
for hapijs: [https://github.com/ziyasal/hapijs-status-
monitor](https://github.com/ziyasal/hapijs-status-monitor)

------
ef4
This architecture fails precisely when you need it the most. Any failure that
breaks your server's ability to respond to requests in a timely fashion will
also break it's ability to render this monitoring page.

Monitoring that can't give you actionable information during an outage is just
pretty pictures.

~~~
brudgers
The tone of a comment is inconsistent with the guidelines for Show HN.
Clearly, there are many situations where:

1\. A monitoring is useful

2\. There is no outage.

------
samblr
Nice work.

Turning ON/OFF status, notifications based on some value would be nice addons.

------
ttrbls
What do you recommend for monitoring the mongoDB?

~~~
rwilinski
I don't have much experience in MongoDB Administration but if you're
enterprise I think you should checkout Cloud Manager:
[https://www.mongodb.com/cloud/cloud-
manager/](https://www.mongodb.com/cloud/cloud-manager/)

In Wikia we based on ELK + Grafana for everything that needed monitoring so
pushing mongostat data to InfluxDB/Logstash should be OK.

------
alessioalex
Looks good.

